# Boo



## Daz

Hello I'm Dlil, I keep Cics and generally like the taste of spam. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## SimplySplendid

Isn't it a bit late for an introduction? :tongue:


----------



## Daz

:lol: :wave:


----------



## stuby

Welcome aboard......even if it's a little late!! :lol:


----------



## joeshmoe

lol i think its 839 post late :lol:


----------



## girlofgod

wow...someone say 'spam'? and not in the sense of food either... :roll:


----------



## Tracy

You guys are hilarious! And I love that pic, Brie


----------



## Lupin

Hello Dlil.:devil:

Do you want me to stuff your mouth with spam?:angel: :tongue: :mrgreen:


----------



## Rebecca

Hi Dlil.. nice to meet you and I hope you enjoy the forum. :twisted: It seems you already have, though....


----------



## Daz

To the posts above in reverse order. Hello Rebecca you sem like a charming young lady. BLUE NO I DON'T WANT YOU TO STUFF MY MOUTH WITH YOUR SPAM. :lol:


----------



## Lupin

dlil said:


> BLUE NO I DON'T WANT YOU TO STUFF MY MOUTH WITH YOUR SPAM. :lol:


Which one? The meat or the posts?:wink2: Would love to stuff your mouth with a can of meat though.:roll: :bluelaugh:


----------



## Alexis

Hey dlil!
Is that a quote from Stuck in Paradise?

"In the Firpo family, the man with half a brain is king!"
Sorry for the spam...it shoulda been turkey spam...


----------



## The Shadow

Hi there


----------



## girlofgod

dont we know you already?


----------



## flatcam1

welcome to this great community!!!!!


----------



## Daz

Are you all on the same drugs as Bluebell???


----------



## flatcam1

Um......maybe :smoke:


----------



## Lupin

dlil said:


> Are you all on the same drugs as Bluebell???


What?! I use drugs? Speak for yourself.:tongue: :wink2: You'll really need bandages.:tease:


----------



## Daz

Bondages....


----------



## Lupin

dlil said:


> Bondages....


B*a*ndages. :twisted:


----------



## Daz

NO BONDAGES


----------



## Dizlal

Hello Dlil


----------

